# PPM generator change and lead replacement



## Amanedmaiston (Aug 31, 2015)

We have EOL on dual chamber pacemaker and RV lead replacement due to malfunction. I am going to bill 33207 and 33233. My concern is that the dx codes V53.31 and 996.01 are not listed on the new Medicare guidelines of why 33207 is covered. Has anyone had to deal with this yet and did you use the KX modifier too?


----------

